
Is there already a non profit independent organization for flagging fake news? - asurty
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/11/18/my-fake-news-list-went-viral-but-made-up-stories-are-only-part-of-the-problem/?utm_term=.e6d41af7819a
======
asurty
I hope the title for this link is not misleading. I'm genuinely curious of the
answer and hope people read the full article.

